
Smartbate Soft Launch - fingaz
https://smartbate.com
======
fingaz
I am enrolled in startup school with Smartbate. Smartbate is a site where
people can vote on issues and see results and see what their friends voted.

It is now available for signup and voting. I need testers and feedback.

Thanks Caleb

